# Fear To Tread?



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this book has me the most excited out of any of the HH novels and i cant wait to get my grubby little mitts on it but what do we know about it?

what will likely happen (besides the obvious)

what questions do you think it will have us asking?

what revelations will it reveal?

will we see things from mostly sanguinius's point of view or is it another minor marine story copout?

what are you guys expecting from it?

lets discuss


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

lol - it's going to be a book about the blood angels - from the point of view of a venusian fruit seller, who happened to see sanguinius on the tele once... the blood angels will be an incidental footnote at the end of the book. 

But on a serious note - I really want this to be almost non stop blood angels vs deamons on a daemon world, with Horus betraying the BA to get them there in the first place in order to force them to turn (kind've like unleashing the world eaters). I'd love this to be the book I think it could be - with the daemons attacking the blood angels and the rage coming to the fore...then the deamons realise exactly what they are trying to take on and 'brick it'.
I've enjoyed most of the heresy so far, with only a couple of bumps so I'm hopeful of a good book


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Happy for you gret79 - but from all books of Heresy - the ones that could be reread and really enjoyed are the first three, Flight of the Eisenstein, Legion, First Heretic, Nemesis (partly), Thousands sons and Know no Fear with a lone example of cool short story Savage weapons (thank you Aaron - please let them give you Dark Angels - maybe at least you will do them justice). Everything else is a 3 of 10 points bolter (cant even call it writing)


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'd add both Fulgrim and Aurelian to the one's you've listed

I enjoyed the rest - bar mechanicum, the outcast dead and I'm not too fussed about the dark angels books bar savage weapons (which you're right about - the best story in that book, although I did like 'The Iron Within' a lot too)

But do you think Fear to Tread has potential?
I'd describe myself as cautiously optimistic - I got done by prospero burns. I enjoyed the book, but it wasn't what I expected. What with prospero burning only in the last couple of chapters.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

yeh come on fulgrim is outrageously good!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Have just finished reading the first 1/3 of the book. Have to say that it has surprised me in a few ways.

Firstly there is a large Dramatis Personae. Not something that I wasn a fan of in Know No Fear but at least it is trimmed down from that novel. So far I have been able to easily keep up with everyone. Although some key players (AKA Ka'Bandha and Kyriss) have not turned up yet.

Secondly so far there has been little representation of the remembrancers in this novel apart from a conversation between one and a legionaary apothecary named Meros. Something else I am a fan of. Whilst the earlier novels were fun with the remembrancer order I felt they lacked a certain favour around the time of Prospero Burns.

Thirdly there is a lot of legion representation. Aside from the Angels as they set out to Signis Prime they are accompanied by Word Bearers (Guess what they are up to  ) and more bizarrely Space Wolves as well.

Quite like it so far although I don't like how short the Angel himself can be at times. I always imagined him as being this all passive character that would hardly ever get angry but more casually explain every argument and problem away.

Anyways. The rest of the book awaits!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

@Stephen: Advanced review copy?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> @Stephen: Advanced review copy?


Sadly no. I can't review it now since thisis a favour from a friend rather than my own advanced copy. I have also got Priests of Mars and Path of the Outcast on my reading list soon.

Maybe something may appear on the Founding Fields in a month or so. Definitely not now.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

About halfway through now before I go to sleep.

Needless to say The Word Bearers have just played their part. The two main bad guys have both been seen (and set the challenge to Sanguinius in Kyriss's case) and the case behind the Space Wolves have been explained. Not to mention everyone is going crazy!

The SPace Wolves are very much the one part about the novel I have serious dislikes about. I believe they have been handled clumsily and that their purpose on the mission is simply ludicrous.

Other than that I believe Mr Swallow is doing a great job so far. But then again I enjoyed Nemesis which it seems a fair few people on this forum disagree with so what do I know?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Have just finished reading the first 1/3 of the book. Have to say that it has surprised me in a few ways


You lucky bugger you, why, how...RRRAAAAWWWRRRR 

I must have this book


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> You lucky bugger you, why, how...RRRAAAAWWWRRRR
> 
> I must have this book


Its brilliant fun! Finished reading it this morning and find the book nice and a refreshing change from recent stories in the heresy. Probably because its more marines vs giant evil monsters rather than marines vs marines. 

Netherless I felt the dramatis personae was too long and quite a lot of the names simpy fell out of my mind. The Space Wolves were still shit. Even to the point where they all died on Signus. The Word Bearers did not really carry enough menace and seemed too haughty in their portrayal when they believed they could lie to Sanguinius and outsmart him. Other minor point is that Ka'Bandha plays a rather minor role and more attention was focussed on Kyriss instead. Maybe just me but I preferred the old fluff where there were no Slaaneshi elements to it.

On positive points though the Angeld were portrayed well and the manner of Sang himself more spot on as we progress through the book. The story was well placed and set itself up for such a dark and gothic background when the very planets move was perfect for sending all kinds of creeps down my spine. You could also feel the same tension in the marines but they did not know how to respond since they know no fear and all. Also the origins of the Flesh Tearers are teased to us and I found that particular captain to be amongst my favourite characters from the book and we see the origin of the infamous red angel found in the collective visions artwork. 

In short there are still many questions to be asked. Especially at the end. It did reveal a fair bit more than I was expecting and found the novel fairly good overall.

I will try to ask whether I can post a review about the book today and if so get started immeadiatly!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually do fear to read this book, 
I really like the BA, 
recently Dan Graham and ADB gave an extra dimension or credibility so to say to some of our favorite legions, such as the wolves, the alpha legion the thousand sons, the night lords the grey knights and the UM. Most of the other legions still have been portrayed very 2-D, the BA among these, Swallow really really messed up with the BA books. 
And I really fear he will do the same in this book, so I actually fear to read this book since I expect it will leave me frustrated.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Its brilliant fun! Finished reading it this morning and find the book nice and a refreshing change from recent stories in the heresy. Probably because its more marines vs giant evil monsters rather than marines vs marines.
> 
> Netherless I felt the dramatis personae was too long and quite a lot of the names simpy fell out of my mind. The Space Wolves were still shit. Even to the point where they all died on Signus. The Word Bearers did not really carry enough menace and seemed too haughty in their portrayal when they believed they could lie to Sanguinius and outsmart him. Other minor point is that Ka'Bandha plays a rather minor role and more attention was focussed on Kyriss instead. Maybe just me but I preferred the old fluff where there were no Slaaneshi elements to it.
> 
> ...


Please be mindful of spoilers though!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Please be mindful of spoilers though!


Well said, very annoying that there was no warning of that.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Please be mindful of spoilers though!


Ah crap. Sorry about that. Firstly I forgot about how to add spoiler tags but on better news I will be posting a review of this as soon as.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Ah crap. Sorry about that. Firstly I forgot about how to add spoiler tags but on better news I will be posting a review of this as soon as.


Look forward to it.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope it would be a good novel - I really love Flight of the Eisenshtein! This book need some philosophy, some good dialogs, really shocked Sanguinius - and not some bolter porn between daemons and SM. I always love battles between SM and CSM, and always hate SM vs demons! Hope this book contains some Blood Angels vs Word Bearers stuff at least!


----------

